# Jig for Hanging an Air Filtration Box



## DavidsWoodShed (Apr 4, 2012)

I hung my Jet Air Filtration Box yesterday using a partially homemade jig. Thought I share and maybe give you a laugh at the same time.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's more or less how I did mine too :^)

I've got to figure out a way to dampen the vibration though, as it mkes the floor above hum.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You could try heavy duty springs, at all suspension points, to isolate the vibration.

Although not necessarily the safest, most stable method of elevation, I wood have done it the same exact way!!!!


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

A man has to do what he has to do, accomplish the mission, finished Sir!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention.
That's a mother if I ever saw one.
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Not bad…not bad at all…..sometimes you have to improvise, overcome, adapt….and then sometimes you just have to use that noggin' for more than a hat rack…...


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"hat rack……"?
Dang! That's what I've been missin' all these years. Now I 've got to rethink EVERYTHING.
Bill


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

you've got a lot of tubs, being used.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice.
This is the kind of thing I do when no one is home to watch.
Although, I'm usually one tub short…...................


----------



## AKAndrew (Oct 20, 2010)

Good to know I'm not alone in this world, nice work DWS


----------

